# Newbie getting frusterated.  WSP Detergent Free Base Advice?



## JrVTG (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey all, I'm in need of a bit of help.

I'm just getting started with soap making and am having trouble already, lol.  I ordered some soap bases from Wholesale Supplies Plus (The only place I can afford soap bases on my income) but am disapointed in them.

I ordered the Mango Butter base, as well as the Clear Suspension base.  Both I've found out have a scent I have to 'overpower' so to speak.  The Mango Butter has the stronger scent, I assume from the butter, and the suspension a strong alcohol odor.  I tried overpowering the scent with more FO, but it didn't seem to work.

As such, I'm wanting to try WSP's Detergent Free soaps, the clear and white, as so many reviewers review it as odorless.

Have you tried this base?  Is it as odor-free as people list? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Genny (Jan 28, 2011)

I've used the detergent free clear and white and haven't noticed any smells to them.  They're very nice bases.

Natures Garden Candles has a really nice natural soap base, also.  If you're buying a lot of items it might be cheaper than WSP.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't found a M&P base that doesn't have some kind of "odor" to it. Just the nature of the beast. It is soap. I mean when my CP soap fragrance wears off I have what I call the "soap" smell left. If you look at the ingredients in M&P a lot of them have alcohol in them, that what makes them clear.


----------

